
Is an ethical hacking certification worth earning? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/09/25/ethical-hacking-certification-worth-earning/
======
fciraci
I suspect might be important to be hired in corporate environments because,
you know, management. That is my outsider's feeling not only to this article
but to other articles I read on the matter.

That said, some points the writer makes sound a little strange to me:

"But is ethical hacking an effective counter to unethical hacking, especially
when those who practice the latter can do pretty much whatever they want with
a wide variety of tools?" Why, do ethical hackers restrain from using those
same tools for testing? Unless we are talking about breaking into the facility
at gunpoint, mmh. The feeling I get is the classic "I don't know exactly what
they do, so must be vodoo" vibe.

"“Typically, these certifications are offered after a class,” Williams said,
while cautioning: “None of the skills that hacking requires is easily
measurable in a class and exam format.”" No shit. So why do you do it?

"“Certifications are a calling card to say you’re committed to the industry,
the profession, and lifelong learning,”" Ah, that's why. Of course, bosses
like their certificates.

It's not a technical article, though, so it's more about the "business" side
of things.

------
wglb
No.

